# Show us your shades!



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2021)

Myself and a few friends seem to collect sunglasses so figured it must be something that other people do too. As such I thought it might be nice to have a thread to share our collections and any new additions as they come along 😄 I'm applying the term sunglasses loosely as I'm also including a pair of goggles 

My small stash is currently made up entirely of Oakley's - I bought my first pair (Eyejackets, in metallic bronze with gold iridium lenses) from a branch of Sunglass Hut on main street in New York about 25 years ago. I was in my mid teens and had saved up for months as it was a big outlay at that age so was pretty gutted when I dropped them lens down on the tarmac about 10 feet out of the door  I was very lucky to get away with just a tiny ding in one lens but that was the last time I dropped a pair for a very long time. In fact it was only when I was stung on the head by a wasp 24 years later that it happened again  I got the glasses tangled in my helmet straps, launching them down the road as I tried to extract the pesky blighter 

Anyway I looked after and loved my Eyejackets and was impressed with the Oakley brand so when the titanium alloy X-Metal Juliet's were launched in '99 I was deeply besotted and again started saving. When I was able to afford the upgrade I gave the Eyejackets to my cousin, the only pair I've parted with to date.

I still have my original first gen pair of Juliets but at now 22 years old their not 100% original anymore, more like Triggers Broom  I took the opportunity to freshen them up so they're now sporting polarized ruby lenses and new rubbers but the metal frame is still original. I've added two more pairs of Juliet's to the stash - a dark framed pair of customs that my wife bought me about a decade ago and much more recently (arrived this morning!) a custom Violet Iridium pair which may well be my new favourites 







I'm quite protective over the Juliets so the thought of taking them out mountain biking made me come over all funny, so some time ago I bought a couple of pairs of Flak 2's in quick succession to keep the mud out of my eyes - a pair with Prizm lenses and a pair of photochromics which work very well. The prizm lensed ones were the unfortunate candidates that were flung down the road fairly recently and you can see the scars on the left hand lens  I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a pair of replacement lenses on eBay and some came up at a reasonable price recently so I'll be able to swap them out soon 😊






For road cycling I originally bought some Radar EV's on sale. They're great on my Pilot with its relaxed riding position but on the Bianchi I end up trying to look through the frame at the top as my head is so low, hence the Flight Jacket's were purchased. I find when wearing these my neck is in much better shape at the end of a ride and the Prizm lens is much nicer to look through than the bronze of the radar's too. They look pretty silly, and I look pretty silly wearing them, but they do a grand job 






Then there are my Crankshaft's - why do Oakleys have such silly names  Bought on a whim due to a crazy low price in a sale plus having money left at the end of a gift voucher. I really like the look of them and the Jade Iridium lenses are really lovely, but I can't wear them for long as the thin arms seem to dig in above my ears  In reality I could probably sell them for more than they cost me but for what what it's worth I'll probably just hold on to them for the occasional wear 






My goggles are O-Frames with the carbon effect frame and a couple of different lenses. I generally use the clear ones - they only get used when I'm using my full face helmet which normally suggests the weather isn't nice enough to be out on my road bike  






My second oldest pair of Juliet's are in desperate need of a refurb so I've got the bits on order. I know from the first pair that this can be quite a fiddly job but well worth it when they're back together. The frames are made of 5 sections - 2 arms, 2 lens surrounds and a nose bridge. The lens surrounds and nose bridge are pinned together with rubber spacers between them - these deteriorate over time so the frames go floppy. To fix it the lenses need removing, the pins need pressing out and the rubbers need replacing. Here is my eldest pair with the frame disassembled when I refurbished them a few years ago to give an idea of whats involved...






And the same frame re-assembled with new rubbers 😊






This time around the lenses are in good shape so I'll keep those original and just replace the bits that are perished but in future I can see some Green/Jade lensed Juliets in the collection... Whether that means another pair or just some replacement lenses remains to be seen 😄 I've also got my eye on a pair of Eyejackets on eBay in the same colour combination as my first pair - if they don't go for silly money I might put a cheeky bid in at the end 

So then... Any Ray-Ban fans? Is Bolle your bag? Whether you're a Rudy Project collector or still sporting a pair of original Arnette Catfish it would be pretty cool to see them all - they don't have to be rare or expensive, they just have to be sunglasses 



or goggles


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Mine are in the car, Randolph Engineering Aviator Skytec.

May as well lock the thread now


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Mine are in the car, Randolph Engineering Aviator Skytec.
> 
> May as well lock the thread now



Nice  Skytec are the glass lenses right? What shade are they and how long have you had them? 😊


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Oct 2021)

Never bothered with sunglasses even on holiday- I've had them bought for me but tend to leave them on walls or in cafes so people gave up.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Never bothered with sunglasses even on holiday- I've had them bought for me but tend to leave them on walls or in cafes so people gave up.



I hear you - most of my friends and family are the same. There would be no point in MrsBssll owning any nice glasses for example as the lenses would be smudged within minutes and they would be lost or broken within days 

I guess the fact I still regularly wear a 22 year old pair of sunglasses and a 10 year old pair might suggest I'm a little anal about looking after them


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

Specsavers reactions


----------



## DCBassman (12 Oct 2021)

"A man can never have too many pairs of sunglasses, or too many guitars".
Richie Sambora


----------



## cougie uk (12 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Never bothered with sunglasses even on holiday- I've had them bought for me but tend to leave them on walls or in cafes so people gave up.


Not even cycling ? Not had any insects or stones in the face


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Not even cycling ? Not had any insects or stones in the face


I don't need to wear corrective glasses so have never got used to checking I've still got cycling glasses on when I set off after a stop... just buy the cheapest clear plastic glasses for cycling- don't like tinted lenses- even then I'm always leaving them all over the place when i do stop so just get the cheapest Decathlon or Aldi ones I can- I think my current pair were £3.99! I usually end up swallowing a few insects when I'm cycling!


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Nice  Skytec are the glass lenses right? What shade are they and how long have you had them? 😊


The greeny grey 'AGX', satin chrome frames. Had them about a year. Previously wore Ray Ban aviators, but they were getting very old and beaten. I'd always fancied a pair of Randolphs, and they're 88.45 times cooler than the Ray Bans.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2021)

My cycling glasses - 3 pairs of Oakleys and a pair of Uvex - all with prescription lenses for distance use.
From left to right, the Oakleys are Flak 2.0 XL from Extreme Eyewear and with Transitions grey lenses, another pair of Flak 2.0 XL this time with RX Sport supplied prizm tinted lenses, Flak XLJ frames with RX Sport supplied grey Transition lenses and then some Uvex sunglasses that came with swappable inserts, but my local opticians found somewhere that supplied prescription inserts which are no longer available, but I can get these re-glazed if necessary, and again these are Transition lenses for commuting (shift work).
There's also afour or five pairs of cheapo Selectspecs glasses scattered around the house/car/work for general use when required.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2021)

I really rate the Flak 2.0 XL's, they're so comfortable I regularly forget I'm wearing them


----------



## mustang1 (13 Oct 2021)

I had some DHB specials from years ago where you could initerchange the lenses but they were a pita. Then I got Specialized San Remo which I really liked and started delvinig into various Oakleys like Flak Jackets, half jackets and especially several Radars. Not sure why I mentioend the Oakleys because I never bought those but i wanted to. It was around that time that I decided I better start wearing prescription sunglasses and all the models that I liked were not compatible with my prescription so I came out of that hobby.


----------



## Jody (13 Oct 2021)

Sunglasses are worth every penny, especially if you are overly sensitive to light. I've always got a pair with me as even when cloudy I struggle to open my eyes outside.

Currently have a pair of Oakley Bottlerocket with brown polarised lenses which are my main cycling glasses. A pair of Oakley Holbrook with clear frame and blue prizm lenses. Also have a couple of pairs of Police glasses but they've been retired now as the style has slipped out of fashion.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

I have several pairs of Oakley, sadly the Mumbos have fallen victim to age (& possibly UV exposure)

The yellow lens frame cracked on two places, & the nose-piece turned to 'chewing gum'
(the iridium nose-piece & ear-pieces did the same)

I think the green framed are fakes?





For the commute/day-to-day riding, I just bought a cheap pair of (DeWalt?) safety glasses that looked reasonably sporty
You can see the difference in the lens colouration
If you look carefully, you can see the cracks in the Mumbo frames, & that the lenses are glued in (due to cracks)





Somewhere, in the house in a box/drawer(?) there is a pair of original shaped Frogskins, with a clear frame & a 'purple iridium'(?) lens

It doesn't seen that long ago, that I sold my Factory Pilots (with clear & iridium lenses) to someone on RetroBikes, for close to what I remember paying for them, back in (probably) 1990

Yorkshire Mountain Bike Club event (my first race?)
Post Hill, Pudsey
1990







There was also a pair of 'Blades'(?) in the early 90s too!

Tong (aka 'Park Woods')
91 - 92?







Later on (1997), the yellow Mumbos saved my sight, when I hit the back of (what we found out, on contacting the Police) was an abandoned/no registered keeper car
For anyone who knows the area, it was on the main A61, between Leeds & Wakefield
I'd finished work in Leeds, about 23:30, then was riding home
I'd passed Wood Lane ('Jawbones') & was blinded by traffic in the opposing direction (national speed-limit & no street lighting in those days)
Far too late, I saw the car (Metro), I hit it, & went through the rear-window, hanging out of it

I had to walk to the nearest pub, ask to use their phone, to call g/f (I had no mobile in those days)
Then carry the bike home

She took me to the local A&E, at the time, she was the Bed Manager, so pulled a few strings knowing Martin - the Charge Nurse, & I jumped the queue (*1*), was seen by the on-call ENT Consultant, who she'd rang (at home)





I still have the scars, & it's a reminder to wear glasses all the time, unless just testing gears/brakes in the side-street.
On a funny note, if I blew my nose, snot came out of the side of my nose for a few days

The Jaw-Bones(??) were purchased for a holiday(?!?!) to Florida, in 2012
I very much doubt, I've worn them since this was taken, date on JPEG is March 2014






*1. *Please note, things were very different then, it was unusual to have more than 20 patients in the department at midnight - 01:00, until the nightclubs closed
Nowadays, we can (& do!) have 100+ patients in at that time........... one night last week, the department peaked at 146 booked in


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2021)

One for cycling, one for not-cycling. 

What more could a chap need?


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Dec 2021)

Since my last post I've refurbished the nose bridge of my carbon/black Juliet, replacing the rubber gaskets so the frames are nice and tight again now  I also managed to get a replacement lens for the damaged Flak XL's that I threw down the road 

Excitingly I found a pair of Eyejackets in the exact colour combo of my first ever pair of Oakleys on eBay - they're not in great condition but they were a bargain so snapped them up for the collection...






I'll probably never wear them, it was certainly a nostalgia fuelled purchase 

I didn't stop there though - I also added another pair of Juliet's to the collection, Plasma frames with 24K lenses 😊 They're rather pretty...






You'd think I would have stopped there, but not... I've been looking for a long time for a nice pair of X-Metal XX 24K's but they come up infrequently and the prices are normally silly. Then a pair appeared on eBay for less than the usual going rate that sounded too good to be true; stored for 18 years in a safe in their original box, perfect condition etc etc... So I watched them on ebay for over 2 weeks during which time they received no bids and were relisted twice before I sparked up a conversation with the seller  Quite quickly my mind was made up, I'd placed the minimum bid and the auction was ended early for me - they'll arrive tomorrow. I'm a bit excited...






I'm going to be moving my home office around at some point soon, during which time I'll work out a way of displaying them so they're not all just stuck in a drawer


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Oakleys……


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2021)

Whenever we go somewhere that's supposed to be sunny, I buy a pair of sub-£5 no-name Wayfarers from Ebay. They are hardly ever worn and they get lost at home within a couple of months. I should have learned a long time ago that they don't make me simply irresistible to the opposite sex, but it's become a strange holiday ritual.


----------



## Saluki (21 Dec 2021)

I live in these ones. Aldi or Lidl, on or tother. £2.99, still going strong and currently about 4 years old, I think.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Dec 2021)

Ooh my thread has arrived 

I sold many of my fishing ones, so I'm down to half a dozen or so, maybe more, but I also have some vintage Serengetis with the original Corning lenses, which I reckon are the best lenses ever produced. Back later when I've photographed some.


----------



## JhnBssll (22 Dec 2021)

The X-Metal XX 24K's arrived today, pretty exciting 😄 They're so pretty  Here they are with my X-Metal Juliet collection in the background...






I just need to keep away from eBay for a while now. Next job will be working out how and where to display them in my study as currently they live in a drawer which is a bit sad


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2021)

Bought these from Optilabs Varl focals I can now read my wahoo Discovered there is an arrow indicating if I’m riding above or below average


----------



## Nibor (22 Dec 2021)

I wear Bolle Safety glasses from Screwfix for cycling and have a pair of Polarised Oakleys in the car for driving I forget which model they are.


----------



## wafter (23 Dec 2021)

I have an enviable collection of £2.99 wayfairers from Primark, but I'll stop short of posting pictures in case some can't handle the envy / status anxiety..


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> I have an enviable collection of £2.99 wayfairers from Primark, but I'll stop short of posting pictures in case some can't handle the envy / status anxiety..



Appreciated. I feel less anxious already


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2021)

Mine are in my car. Poloroid that must have cost me all of £15 from Amazon a couple of years ago.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Dec 2021)

Far too many Oakleys from the pilots with the brow pad up to the Radars that are my most recent Oakley. 

I dabbled with Bollé for a brief period but pretty much exclusively Oakley now. 

Haven't bought any for ages as I think I have enough and the modern huge glasses aren't floating my boat.


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jan 2022)

I managed to secure another pair of Juliets last week, polished frames with hammer arms rather than straight. They were in a pretty bad state and the price reflected that so thought they'd make a nice refurb project, and at the price I got them for there's the opportunity to make a few quid if I decide to sell them on.

The titanium frame sections are in good condition but everything else is knackered - rubber perished and lenses scratched beyond salvage.






Anyway, the stripdown started today 😊 First all the perished sticky rubber bits came off, followed by removing the arms and lenses.






The rubber orbital gaskets fell apart when the lens retaining screws were removed, the remaining bits are above the lenses in the image above. Next job was to press out the nosebridge pins...






These popped out fairly easily, sometimes they can be a bit of a pain 






With the pins out I could see the nosebridge flex couplers were the worst I've ever seen, they've basically turned from rubber in to a mushy paste  I've got replacements for all these rubber parts and am awaiting delivery of a pair of replacement polished pins before I can reassemble them. Before they arrive I've got lots of cleaning and polishing to do in order to get the frames gleaming again. In the meantime here is a sneak preview of one of the new Oakley Prizm Road lenses I managed to source - these weren't an option for Juliets but have been custom cut at some point and never used then sold cheaply on eBay 😄 Quite a result as they're my favourite lens to look through 






I'll put another pic or two up when they're cleaned, polished and back together 😊


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

i also have a pair of these sitting in the Poc helmet in the man cave - such a light pair of glasses but good eye coverage in strong sun conditions


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jan 2022)

They're nice Jowwy, any idea what model they are?

I popped the frame components in the ultrasonic cleaner earlier for 10 mins and they have come out sparkling so no need for a polish 







This saves some time, but does rather shorten the project...  I've got new rubbers fitted and the new lenses in already, just awaiting the nosebridge flex couplers and joining pins which should be with me in the next day or two 😊


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Jan 2022)

Usually Bolle for me. Not the specialist "cycling" ones, available from your favourite retailer for a 3 figure sum. I use the Screwfix version - about a tenner - available in smoke or clear. Think I prefer the standard "Silium" to the "Silium+"


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> They're nice Jowwy, any idea what model they are?
> 
> I popped the frame components in the ultrasonic cleaner earlier for 10 mins and they have come out sparkling so no need for a polish
> 
> ...


Sutro prizm……with the red lenses

https://www.oakley.com/en-gb/produc...VZfbVCh2RAA6UEAsYByABEgJN3_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JhnBssll (18 Jan 2022)

I finished rebuilding the polished Juliet's a week or two ago, they've come out rather nicely...






I've also been to the optician recently after starting to get headaches after looking at computer screens all day for work - seems old age is creeping up on me and I now need a very minor prescription - I guess it was inevitable 

Anyway, I decided to investigate the option of getting some Oakleys reglazed with prescription lenses and have just sent this rather pretty X-metal XX TiO2 frame off for this purpose 😊 It'll be nice to be able to see properly again  I'm getting clear to grey XTRActive transitions lenses put in so I'll be able to use them outside as well 






In prep for displaying them all in the office I've started hoarding old vintage Oakley display items when they pop up for a reasonable price... This is what I've got so far


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jan 2022)

No pictures but I’ve got three pairs of sunnies for out of work . A pair of RayBan Blue Tortoise shell Wayfarers which are now about 30yr old . A pair of RayBan Aviators , fairly recent purchase and finally a pair of chokelys jawbreakers. Hard to tell the difference between the real and these copies . Lens are superb imo however I do look after them. 

Work eyewear or Bolle safety specs. Albeit I need to sort out prescription ones , work pay for them


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Mar 2022)

I finally got my prescription Oakleys back today, it didnt go as smoothly as hoped unfortunately  I initially got them back about a month ago but quickly realised I couldn't focus through the center of the left lens. I tried to get used to them for a week or two until finally showing MrsBssll and realising the lens was deformed in the middle  I wish I'd shown her earlier  So off they went again to the Optician to have the lens remade...

I received a phone call on Thursday last week from the optician but instead of giving me a date for returning them they began apologising profusely as they'd somehow lost one of the nose rubbers  This wouldn't normally be a big deal, but when you're talking about glasses sold in 1997 for which the rubbers were discontinued over a decade ago it becomes a problem  Anyway, she explained that as an Oakley dealer she is aware the rubber is basically irreplaceable and that they would continue to hunt for it and call me back the next day.






Friday came and my phone rang. They couldn't find it and couldn't source a replacement. The glasses were otherwise ready and would be dispatched that day, minus the nose rubber. I'd also receive a full refund for the prescription lenses(!). Within half an hour I'd gotten confirmation of the refund, received an email from DPD with the delivery set for Saturday and found and ordered a set of nose rubbers for sale in Japan  Including postage they'll be costing me £34 which is pretty reasonable considering its now the total price I've paid for the prescription lenses 






The long and the short of it is I'm really pleased with them and hopefully will get the new nose rubber soon. I was impressed with the Optician and would use them again despite the hassle, they genuinely seemed gutted about it and immediately offered the full refund without any prompting. Good end result and worth the wait.

Of course I look ridiculous wearing them, but that was always going to be the case


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Apr 2022)

My collection of X-Metal's continues to grow  I keep finding them at good prices in poor condition and of course *have* to buy them and fix them up  It wouldn't be humane to leave them in suffering... The latest pair I've refurbished have the carbon frame (it's still titanium, but the colour is called 'carbon') and I've just fitted Ruby Iridium lenses and red rubbers. They've come out rather well 😊











I've started rotating which pair I leave in the car so they're all getting worn - that way I don't have to feel too guilty about them sitting in a drawer  MrsBssll is still convinced they're an investment so there don't seem to be many barriers to further pairs joining the collection in future  If we have kids I might have to rethink my spending habits 😄


----------



## simongt (29 Apr 2022)

For cycling, I use £5 safety glasses of appropriate lens colour. For posing, £5 'Rayban' aviators form the local market or Aldi; aviators being a classic style that has never really gone out of fashion - ! 
My logic with inexpensive specs being that if they get lost / broken or eventually too scratched to use, £5 is hardly a dent in the wallet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2022)

I’ve just remembered that I purchased some prescription Oakleys back in the ‘80’s , still at the back of the drawer.
I think they are “ M Frames “?





EDIT: early 90’s


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Apr 2022)

My favourite cycling glasses are AZR, don't know you are wearing them. Last pair was from an optician in a massive leclerc hypermarche.They heat them up for a perfect fit.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 May 2022)

I've been snapping up original Eye Jackets from the early 90's recently - managed to get my hands on enough bits to rebuild 5 nice pairs 😄 The latest I've built are Cobalt Blue frames with positive red iridium lenses which I had to mark and cut to size from another pair as they're not available new anymore 











The others I've recently picked up and repaired are a moss green frame, a black gold frame, a cheetah frame and a tortoise frame, all with gold iridium lenses 😊





















MrsBssll has got her eyes on the tortoise and cheetah pairs, I'm going to have to watch her carefully I think...


----------



## cougie uk (12 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve just remembered that I purchased some prescription Oakleys back in the ‘80’s , still at the back of the drawer.
> I think they are “ M Frames “?
> 
> View attachment 642346
> ...



Not m frames. Look like the eye jackets to me. I had a pair but the frame broke and Oakley replaced it for me. I think I sold them on.


----------



## JhnBssll (31 Dec 2022)

I decided I best invest in a display case a while back and my collection has rather grown in to it  I've got about 40 pairs now  I keep telling myself its an investment but in reality the money would be better off in the bank even at todays interest. Still, you only live once and you cant take it with you 

I have worn every pair, and quite enjoying matching them to my outfits in summer, to the extent that I now care far more about my choice of eyewear than my clothes 































It's extremely silly, I know


----------



## jowwy (31 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> I decided I best invest in a display case a while back and my collection has rather grown in to it  I've got about 40 pairs now  I keep telling myself its an investment but in reality the money would be better off in the bank even at todays interest. Still, you only live once and you cant take it with you
> 
> I have worn every pair, and quite enjoying matching them to my outfits in summer, to the extent that I now care far more about my choice of eyewear than my clothes
> 
> ...



Does the local specsavers know you nicked their oakley stand lol


----------



## geocycle (31 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> I really rate the Flak 2.0 XL's, they're so comfortable I regularly forget I'm wearing them


Me too. These are my almost all year round eye protection. I have a cheap plastic pair of tinted shades for the few bright days. I do have some varifocal sunglasses but don’t get on with them on the bike probably as I don’t wear them all the time.


----------



## Psamathe (31 Dec 2022)

My personal preference is for more everyday styles (i.e. not the cycling style ones). So I wear a pair of Julbo Cham's - Stay on well, protect eyes.

I am a bit paranoid about avoiding glass lenses. Never sure if I'm being over cautious but I don't like the idea of a glass lens so close to my eye should a stone get thrown-up (or an accident) and result in glass fragments. I'm unsure if I'm being over cautions as glass lenses are probably not like a standard pane of glass but then I think that most sunglass wearers don't expose themselves to hours on roads being passed by cars.

Maybe risk is worse where I cycle as Norfolk Highways are obsessive about surface dressing and on the narrow single lane roads are very bad at sweeping up the excess grit - so loads of small stones to be thrown-up.

Ian


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> I decided I best invest in a display case a while back and my collection has rather grown in to it  I've got about 40 pairs now  I keep telling myself its an investment but in reality the money would be better off in the bank even at todays interest. Still, you only live once and you cant take it with you
> 
> I have worn every pair, and quite enjoying matching them to my outfits in summer, to the extent that I now care far more about my choice of eyewear than my clothes
> 
> ...



Wow


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jan 2023)

JhnBssll said:


> I decided I best invest in a display case a while back and my collection has rather grown in to it  I've got about 40 pairs now  I keep telling myself its an investment but in reality the money would be better off in the bank even at todays interest. Still, you only live once and you cant take it with you
> 
> I have worn every pair, and quite enjoying matching them to my outfits in summer, to the extent that I now care far more about my choice of eyewear than my clothes
> 
> ...



Amazing collection. I see Ineos riders will now have SunGod shades instead of Oakley's. Not quite as sought after as Oakley and not cheap.


----------

